# Tire and wheel dilemma.



## safetyfast (Jul 15, 2015)

It's time for tires. If you've seen my bearing post below, you know my trailer rides on Chrysler hubs. The 13" wheels have 4x100mm spacing. Buying and mounting tires is more than buying premounted new wheels/tires. However, trailer wheels are 4x4 lug spacing. 4 x100 works out to 4 x 3.937". So, would a 4x4" wheel work? It would be nice to get premounts with the nice new painted wheels. Most of my driving is 30 minutes to an hour to lakes. About half of that is highway and half is interstate.


----------



## Clint KY (Jul 15, 2015)

Nope - the 4X4 is 1.6MM bigger. This comes up in sports car racing as some of the older European makes were 4X4 and now the standard is 4X100MM.


----------

